# Ce Mac ne peut pas se connecter à iCloud...



## MoiSPM (30 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Cela fait la quatrième fois en 5 mois que je suis obligé de changer mon identifiant et mot de passe de compte ID APPLE en raisons de ce message sur mes Macs (iMac et Macbook)






Cela m'oblige évidemment à changer mon mot de passe sur tous mes appareils (iPad, iPhone,Borne Airport, Apple TV en plus des Macs)
Je pense avoir vu que certaines personnes avaient eu ce problème mais je ne retrouve plus le lien.
Merci pour votre aide

MoiSPM


----------



## MoiSPM (30 Décembre 2016)

Je précise que j'ai changé d'identifiant et de mot de passe, mais le problème revient quelques semaines après. J'ai l'impression que le problème est survenu, pour deux fois, après avoir tenté une connexion sur mon Apple TV. Je ne sais pas si cette info peut être utile ???


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,
L'Apple TV est-elle en phase au niveau des identifiants?
As-tu essayé de te déconnecter de iCloud (prefs système) et reconnecter peu après?
Ne laisse pas d'adresse mail trainer sur le forum si tu ne veux pas être spammé...


----------



## MoiSPM (30 Décembre 2016)

@guytoon48 
Merci pour ta réponse. Normalement l'Apple TV est en phase et oui j'ai déjà déconnecté un des macs une fois mais pas l'autre.
J'ai vu trop tard que j'avais oublié de flotter l'adresse mail mais je l'ai dit elle n'est plus utilisé. Ceci dit je n'ai pas trouvé pour changer mon message dans le fil de discussion.


----------



## MoiSPM (4 Janvier 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> L'Apple TV est-elle en phase au niveau des identifiants?
> As-tu essayé de te déconnecter de iCloud (prefs système) et reconnecter peu après?
> Ne laisse pas d'adresse mail trainer sur le forum si tu ne veux pas être spammé...


J'ai déconnecté et reconnecter les deux Mac et depuis 3 jours je n'ai plus le message au démarrage des Ordi . Donc j'espère que c'est bon Merci.
Par contre j'ai encore un problème d'identifiant avec l'Apple TV même après l'avoir réinitialiser ???


----------

